# PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab



## xqz (6. Oktober 2010)

*PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und bräuchte dringend Hilfe:
Ich hab mir schon vor einiger Zeit nen PC selber zusammengebaut - mit diesen Komponenten:

 Netzteil:             Tronje 760W ATX 2.2v
  Festplatte:        Seagate Barracuda 7200.12  500GB
  Motherboard:     Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P
  RAM:                 6GB -Kit  G-Skill DDR3 PC 1600, CL9             
  Grafikkarte:         Radeon HD 5830, 1GB
  Prozessor:          Intel Core i7-920, 2.667 GHz, X58
  CPU-Kühlung:      Skythe Mugen 2  Rev. B


Betriebssystem:  Windows 7


Funktioniert soweit auch alles prima, aber:
Bei manchen Spielen stürzt der PC nach einigen Minuten einfach ab und fährt neu hoch. Das Spiel starten ist kein Problem, nur wenn ich aktiv anfange zu spielen. 

Spiele, die abstürzen wären z.B. Crysis, CoD MW2, Assassins Creed 2 und sogar Empire: Total War (allerdings dauert es hier bis zu 20min)


Dafür gab es bei folgenden Spielen nie Probleme: Fallout 3, Prototype, Far Cry 2, Assassins Creed 1


An den Temperaturen kanns eigentlich nicht liegen - ich hab die während des Spielens mit EVEREST gemessen:



[FONT=&quot]Temperaturen:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      Motherboard                          33 °C  (91 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      CPU                                  33 °C  (91 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      1. CPU / 1. Kern                     39 °C  (102 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      1. CPU / 2. Kern                     39 °C  (102 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      1. CPU / 3. Kern                     38 °C  (100 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. CPU / 4. Kern                     33 °C  (91 °F[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      North Bridge                         40 °C  (104 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GPU Diode (DispIO)                   60 °C  (140 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      GPU Diode (MemIO)                    62 °C  (144 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      GPU Diode (Shader)                   58 °C  (136 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Seagate ST3500418AS                  24 °C  (75 °F)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]    Kühllüfter:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CPU                           1372 RPM[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      Stromversorgung               1588 RPM[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      Grafikprozessor (GPU)         516 RPM  (42%)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]    Spannungswerte:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      CPU Kern                             1.15 V[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      +5 V                                 4.89 V[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      VBAT Batterie                        3.20 V[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      DIMM                                 1.52 V[/FONT]




Meine Vermutung ist, dass es evtl am Netzteil liegt...da hab ich beim Kauf auch dummerweise gespart... aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das genauer rausfinden kann. Vielleicht habt ihr ne idee...


----------



## kress (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Abstürzen im Sinne von Rechner einfach aus und er bootet neu oder hängt er noch und du musst ihn selbst neu hochfahren?
Bei ersterem könnte es durchaus das Netzteil sein, bei letzterem eher ein Software-Fehler.


----------



## xqz (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

der pc geht komplett aus... und bootet neu - also ersteres
wie gesagt..ich vermute auch dass irgendwas mit dem netzteil nicht stimmt aber weist du wie man das ganauer rauskriegen kann?


----------



## kress (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Lade dir mal die Programme "prime95" und "furmark" runter.
Dann lass beide parallel laufen.
Dabei entsteht maximale Belastung für das Netzteil.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*



xqz schrieb:


> der pc geht komplett aus... und bootet neu - also ersteres
> wie gesagt..ich vermute auch dass irgendwas mit dem netzteil nicht stimmt aber weist du wie man das ganauer rauskriegen kann?



Wie sind denn die Daten des Netzteils? - steht am Typenschild.
Wieviel A auf den 12V Schienen?
Wieviel Watt Combined auf 12V?

Und ein 760 W (!!!!) Netzteil um ca. 32€ (!!!!) kann eigentlich nur Schrott sein.
Zumal nicht mal auf der Homepage die Daten des Netzteils angegeben sind


----------



## xqz (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

also bei prime95 passiert nichts ...die temperatur von der CPU geht hoch bis höchstens 60°C und das wars
wenn ich dagegen furmark laufen lasse stürzt der pc bei einer angezeigten temperatur von 61°C ab...

und zu den daten vom netzteil - ich schreib mal alles was draufsteht:
AC INPUT: 115V/230V~, 13/7A 50/60Hz
DC/Max.Output: +3.3V/20A, +5V/36A, +12V1/20A, +12V2/20A, -12V/2.0A, +5VSB/2.0A

inzwischen weiß ich auch dass 760W für so wenig geld nich hinhauen kann - ich hätte damals das geplante system mal hier ins forum schreiben sollen... vll sollte ich mir einfach ein neues netzteil kaufen; ich brauch ja eigtl keine 760W - aber ich wollte den pc später mal hochtakten, heißt evtl eine zweite grafikkarte, cpu übertakten, etc.
was meint ihr?
(ps: danke schon mal für die schnellen antworten!)


----------



## tickymick (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Selbst dann sollten 600W reichen, zur Sicherheit kannst du aber auch 700W nehmen. Um dir was zu empfehlen sollten wir aber dein Budget kennen.


----------



## kress (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Das Cougar S700 soll recht gut sein für den Preis.
Hier gibts aber viele Leute, die Ahnung von Netzteilen haben, deswegen lass dir mal eins Empfehlen.


----------



## zulu1024 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Bevor du irgendwas kaufst würde ich noch den RAM testen. Die Timings entschärfen wäre auch noch eine Option, genauso wie die RAM Spannung manuell festzulegen, anstatt auf Auto zu lassen. Ein Markennetzteil mit 500-550Watt reicht dicke aus!


----------



## xqz (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

ich hab die RAM getestet: zuerst mit der windows-speicherdiagnose und dann hab ich noch MemTest4 mit zwei mal 2047MB für eineinhalb stunden laufen lassen... da is alles in ordnung!

also werd ich mich wohl mal nach einem netzteil umschaun (oder könnte es noch an was anderem liegen)... 
falls ihr nen netzteiltipp habt - ich wär bereit ca. 80€ locker zu machen


----------



## fuddles (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Enermax PRO82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EPR525AWT II) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kress (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Da er  irgendwann ein Crossfire-Setup betreiben will, reichen die Netzteile eher nicht aus, würde ich meinen.


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Gnaz im Gegenteil. Das Antec TP wurde mit 2 GTX 480 ! im SLI getestet und et läuft.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA_OYYneNsU


----------



## kazzig (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Ich frage mich, wie das Antec das überhaupt schafft °_°
Habe ja selber dieses Netzteil, allerdings keine 2x GTX480, sondern eine GTX460.

Was meinst, wie lang kann er diese Leistung halten bis er sich irgendwann abschaltet? Das Video ist ja jetzt nicht so lang, dass es aussagekräftig wäre *g*


----------



## kress (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Nunja, es kann so laufen, aber ob es auf die Dauer so gut tut, ist auch fraglich.
Frage mich, ob es auch Prime+Furmark Stresstest mitmacht.


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Ist ja auch völlig Wurschd da es nicht um 2* GTX480 geht sondern um den Zweifel dass das Antec 2* 5830er nicht packt.
Bei 2* 5830 im Crossfire idelt das Antec quasi noch gemütlich vor sich hin. Das Ding bringt über 500Watt auf der 12Volt Schiene.


----------



## xqz (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

was ich beim netzteilkauf beachten muss ist, dass ich 4x 6pin PCI-Express Anschlüsse brauche - da meine Grafikkarte mit 2x 6pin PCI-E läuft; will ich also zwei Grafikkarten brauch ich 4 davon und die haben die beiden vorgeschlagenen netzteile nicht, wenn ich das richtig gesehn habe. außerdem meint der Hersteller, dass ich bei crossfire mindestens ein 600w netzteil haben sollte...

ich fände daher das hier nicht schlecht:
XFX 650 Watt XXX Edition Single Rail Power Supply Modular
Netzteile - XFX XXX Edition

oder das Xilence Power XQ-Serie 600W
Netzteile[showUid]=213041

scheinen beide qualitativ recht gut zu sein, oder? - ich lass mich aber auch gern korrigieren...


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*



> dass ich bei crossfire mindestens ein 600w netzteil haben sollte...


Reines Werbegelaber. Vergiß bloß was die Hersteller erzählen.

Die XFX taugen nix.

Und klar kannst du das Antec mit 2* 5830 betreiben. Das Antec ist Modular und wie hätten die sonst im YouTube Video 2*GTX480 SLI die 2 Karten betreiben sollen?
Da hast mal ne Review dazu: http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=386380&garpg=10#content_start


----------



## xqz (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

ok ...wie ist das denn dann...müsste ich evtl noch irgendwelche adapter zukaufen, weil das antec hat ja nur zwei 6+2pin pci-e anschlüsse (oder blick ich das nich ganz?)

und von der leitung her: stimmt natürlich - die zwei gtx 480 brauchen mehr strom als meine und es funktioniert anscheinend...


----------



## fuddles (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

Hier mal ein Bild der Kabel: http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/1_kabelalle.PNG

Der 8 Pin ist trennbar in 2+6Pin. Den 2Pin kannst dann für das andere 6Pin verwenden.

PS: Crossfire ist allerdings quatsch. Statt irgendwann lieber eine neue die alleine soviel Leistung wie die 2 5830 bringt zum Preis von einer


----------



## xqz (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei manchen Spielen ab*

ja genau...passt schon ...habs nur nich gleich gecheckt...

ich bedank mich noch mal für die schnellen tipps!!!
ich denk ich werd mir das antec holen! und wenn dann (hoffentlich) alles funktioniert sag ich noch mal bescheid


----------

